# Love my goat but starting to get annoyed. NEED HELP



## vance_pounders (Dec 31, 2008)

I bought a used GTO (2004) and when i bought it it didnt have a radio in it or door speakers or rear quarter panel speakers.
I know zero to nothing about radios and speakers. I bought a stock 04 radio off ebay and i put it in but it needs a code and i went to my dealership and they said that the radio is useless without the orginal code that was in the first car it was in. Then i went to car tronics and bought rear quarter panel speakers for 100 dollars and then the guy said that unless i bought a stero from them then the speakers wouldn't work so i need some help on finding a code for my radio and some advice on what kind of speakers to get or anyone with stock speakers. (He said stock anything wouldnt work bc the previous owner put in after markert radio and speakers so it is not compliant with the stock stuff) Any kind of SERIOUS advice would help.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If the dealership couldn't help you to pull the code then I would contact the person you bought the radio from ebay to see if he still has the code for it. Most people who bought their GTO's new had a card that had all the codes on it. If no luck with that then save up and buy an aftermarket headunit. You might like the aftermarket one better than the stock radio.


----------

